# Iver Johnson Motorbike Serial Numbers Identification



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 23, 2013)

I just picked up an early Iver Johnson motorbike. The original paint was destroyed in a very hot attic but the metalwork is really nice. It will require a re-paint. Even the tires baked to crumbled bits.
The metal rims measure 24" in diameter. I think it uses 26" tires? Or could it use 28" clinchers?
The handle bar gooseneck appears to be from around 1910.
The serial numer is perplexing. It is only on the bottom bracket, not on the seat tube.
It is P138. What does the P designate?


----------



## tailhole (Mar 23, 2013)

no photos?


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm wondering if the P is maybe another digit that's just hard to read - that would be a *very* early Iver with just four digits - let's see some pics.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 23, 2013)

The handlebar gooseneck appears to be early 1900's.
And the seat is also that era.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 23, 2013)

I think you are missing a number or two, and I don't think the first is a P


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 23, 2013)

The fenders can easily accommodate 28" rims/tires.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 23, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I just picked up an early Iver Johnson motorbike. The original paint was destroyed in a very hot attic but the metalwork is really nice. It will require a re-paint. Even the tires baked to crumbled bits.
> The metal rims measure 24" in diameter. I think it uses 26" tires? Or could it use 28" clinchers?
> The handle bar gooseneck appears to be from around 1910.
> The serial numer is perplexing. It is only on the bottom bracket, not on the seat tube.
> It is P138. What does the P designate?



E Giovane,
The handlebar and gooseneck appear to be 1930s, not 1910. It looks like there is a number on your seat tube. I would guess that it is a 34 or a 35 for 26" balloon tires.
Ciao,
Chris


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 23, 2013)

But now that you added more pics, it looks a little bit earlier. Can take the front wheel off, and remove the tire? Is it a single tube?


----------



## pelletman (Mar 23, 2013)

Close up of serial number?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 23, 2013)

The tires were not cemented on the rim and the tire has wires on the beads where it mates to the rim.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 23, 2013)

Definitely no serial numbers exist on the seat tube.
The same goose neck is on my 1908 Iver Johnson truss bike. Also the seat.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm at a loss


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 23, 2013)

Paint is original Pharoh Blue, with white diamonds and spears.
I thought that the later teens bikes had the serial numbers on the seat tube?
My 1908 Iver Johnson truss bike has the numbers on the bottom bracket.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 23, 2013)

I know of lots of IJ serial numbers, none of them start with a letter


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 23, 2013)

2 things:

1916 has flat fenders.  I think your full style of fender is at least later, more like early '20's thru late '30's.
It is probably a smaller framed "boy scout" model.  
Those were offered with 26" wheels, and, just maybe, the junior models had different serial number placement and sequencing?


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 23, 2013)

What a mysterious Gem! It is a model 87M Mobicycle. They were made from the Teens to the early 40s or so. Serial number is interesting! Could it be a Lovell made Iver Johnson? It has ALL the characteristics of my late 30's Mobicycycle. Although, mine has Metal clad over wood 28" rims and a Serial # of 535nnn. This appears to have all Steel rims, kinda weird. 24 inch rims would kinda be a 28 inch tire. 24 + 1.5 + 1.5 = 27. Older literature posted is 1914 and the Orange color is like the 30's, no date in literature and the pic is mine. See the frame style on the 1914 compared to the 30s style, headset area. Sweet ride!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine is identical to your picture.
Could the P designate it being a Prototype?


----------



## Kombicol (Mar 23, 2013)

I thought I read in a post somewhere here, that the Patent information on the badge appeared after 1921?
That narrows is down a little...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 23, 2013)

That would be a good way to date.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 24, 2013)

That's an interesting mystery you've got there - very cool.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2013)

*1928 Catalog*

These photos are from my 1928 Iver catalog. Your bike looks like the 87M. This bike normally came with Vitalic Cord 1 1/2". Optional tires were Vitalic Cord 1 3/8" or 1 5/8". Fisk Non-skid or US (Indianapolis) Chain Tread, double clincher tires 1 3/8, 1 1/2 or 1 5/8" tires. It looks like you have the clincher rims. I think that modern 700c clincher tires will fit. Your saddle looks like the saddle that came on the these bikes which is a Persons #2 padded saddle.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 24, 2013)

Chris,
Very helpful catalog. So this may be a 1920's bike?
I thought that the 700c rim was larger diameter than the 28" antique rim?
So I can use an Amsterdam Electra?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 3, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> These photos are from my 1928 Iver catalog. Your bike looks like the 87M. This bike normally came with Vitalic Cord 1 1/2". Optional tires were Vitalic Cord 1 3/8" or 1 5/8". Fisk Non-skid or US (Indianapolis) Chain Tread, double clincher tires 1 3/8, 1 1/2 or 1 5/8" tires. It looks like you have the clincher rims. I think that modern 700c clincher tires will fit. Your saddle looks like the saddle that came on the these bikes which is a Persons #2 padded saddle.




Hey Chris,
I did more scraping on the upper section of the seat tube. Eureka!!
I found the serial numbers. Serial #537827
The bottom bracket may have been a police serial number.
Just have to figure out the year, now.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 3, 2013)

Te dicevo. Eureka is a Greek word "I found it" = l'ho incontrato, I told you it was there...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 3, 2013)

One of the tire recommendations here is to use Electra Amsterdams.
Would these really fit the clincher rims on this bicycle ?
What is the date on this bicycle ?


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 4, 2013)

As we have all said, it is a late 30s 87M.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 4, 2013)

From the serial # data that is available, I think your bike was made in 31 or 32. Most any fat 700c tire should fit. I would try to get these Continental tires

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...emes/city/Balloon/RetroRide/Retroride_en.html

I have always like contis, they make good quality tires. I do not know who makes the Amsterdam tires, maybe Cheng Shin.

I would like to see your rims to tell you for sure, maybe you can bring them to the swap on Sunday. If they do fit, I would want to make sure that the rust on the rims is nut too bad. A inflated clincher tire will put a lot of force on the sides of the rim.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 4, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> I do not know who makes the Amsterdam tires, maybe Cheng Shin.




Cheng Shen for Electra makes the Amsterdams.  These are great options for pre-1933 due to the lack of highlighted writing on the sidewalls.  Both the Continentals and Schwalbe Delta Cruisers which are another great option have writing on the sidewalls.  I love the Electra Amsterdams and also have Schwalbe Delta Cruisers which the ride is phenomenal.


----------

